# Is it true...



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

A while ago I was looking for a new filter for my small 10 gallon. I was planning on getting a tetratec 150 but they said it would wipe out all my helping bacteria, I have heard of lots of people with powerful filters for small tanks and some of my fish buddies told me it would be fine. The store told me a pengiun 125 bio wheel will be fine so I got it 4 ten bucks less. I was just wondering if it would be fine if I would of done the 150.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

oops, I thoght i was in p disscusion 4 this post, sorry







oh well


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The 150 would have been ok. No such thing as too much filtration.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> The 150 would have been ok. No such thing as too much filtration.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

No, not realy. Dumb people!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

the filters not actually taking out bacteria its still staying in the filter which has water running through it to put into the tank so theres no way its "taking out" bacteria...more filterization its better


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> the filters not actually taking out bacteria its still staying in the filter which has water running through it to put into the tank so theres no way its "taking out" bacteria...more filterization its better


 ture, but to a point i think there can be to much. I meent hooking up a 2500 GPH filter to it, might be mega over kill.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

10X overturn is good for your tank, and no way can too much filteration be bad. Bacteria gets collected in your media filter which lives there and helps control it in the tank.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ya thats what i was thinking...filters help me sleep to so the more for me the better heh


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks guys, the guy at the store is a big prick and thimks he knows all about piranhas even though Petsmart don't stock em, he thinks a rbp will get 2 and a half feet long and says that about the filter, dumbass pisses me off.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

airtorey15 said:


> Thanks guys, the guy at the store is a big prick and thimks he knows all about piranhas even though Petsmart don't stock em, he thinks a rbp will get 2 and a half feet long and says that about the filter, dumbass pisses me off.


 Yeah, a majority for LFS employees deserve to get the







Only a handfull can be relied upon for great info..*InSinUAsian*


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

I know thats true


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah i was there when that same prick said some stupid sh*t like that and when i took airtorey15 there he was like a pacu would stress a spilo out to death 
what a dumbass







i hate that guy also he thinks whimples are the meanest piranha they aren't even true piranha's i hate that prick btw: me and airtorey15 live across tha strret from each other!!but screw the prick at petsmart up the asshole with a pineapple backwards!! guess what he's the manager aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh it suck so bad!!




























him i hate him!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

and this is why i choose my lfs wisely i like clean with helpfull knoledgable staff. i'm lucky to have a few within 20 miles of my
dixon


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

At a differnt store only for fish called Wet World they are very smart and reliable, just to darn expensive so I was a petsmart looking for a good deal and I guess i get him for the low price.


----------

